# Lots of Frogbit for sale!



## ZebraDanio12

I have a lot of frogbit, it's kind of over flowing my outdoor tub! You can have as much as I can safely get in a sandwich bag for $5 + $5.20 for priority shipping. Pictures can be provided if needed! Thank you!

Kara


----------



## TheOldSalt

SWEET!! I'm a little broke right now; can you save me some for about a month?


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Heck yeah! I'll have double what I have now in a month and chances are I'll send more!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## big b

Hey TOS, you have 8,888 posts  I like numbers that repeat themselves like 111.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

BUMP! Got three tubs of the stuff, who wants some?


----------



## Chard56

Would love a bunch of it! $10 or $15 worth? Does it look like this?


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Chard56 said:


> Would love a bunch of it! $10 or $15 worth? Does it look like this?


Yep, looks exactly like that! I charge $5 for each large handful (around 10-15 plants) so let me know how many handfuls you'd like!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Payday is Sept 4th. I definitely want some.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

TheOldSalt said:


> Payday is Sept 4th. I definitely want some.


You got it!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Okay, I finally have some money. Let's do this!


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Sounds great! Pm me and we'll get you set up!


----------

